# Micklem bridle and bit questions



## Hayleighm175 (4 August 2016)

I'm looking into getting a micklem bridle for mare. However, we do XC in a pelham or kimblewick so I thought you wouldnt be able to use these bits, due to the curb, with the micklem. I emailed the hire a micklem company which said both those bits are fine with the micklem....  I guess I'm just making sure as I'm not convinced,  before I buy?

Does anyone use these bits it'll have I been misinformed? Thank you xx


----------



## {123756} (4 August 2016)

Ive only ever used a snaffle with my micklem however I couldn't imagine you'd have any problems using anything different. The chin strap may get in the way if the cheek pieces are particularly large but I doubt it would be an issue.


----------



## 9tails (4 August 2016)

I don't use either of those bits, but you may not need them with the Micklem.  The Micklem is essentially a drop noseband, the curb would sit right where the drop is.  I've had my Micklem a couple of weeks and my mare is going very sweetly in it with more brakes and steering.


----------



## scats (4 August 2016)

I tried a kimblewick with my Micklem as that's what I normally hack my mare in.  I just couldn't get it to fit correctly with the curb.

However, I have found that in the Micklem, I can actually hack happily in a snaffle!  I am finding that she listens just as much to the snaffle with the Micklem as she did to the kimblewick in a normal bridle.


----------



## GoldenWillow (4 August 2016)

I use a micklem and have tried a Pelham with it purely as I wanted to use it as a mullen mouth hanging cheek, ie no curb or second rein, as I wanted to see how the mouthpiece suited. I can't see how the bottom noseband strap would work with a curb chain.


----------



## Queenbee (4 August 2016)

Another here who had to use STRONG bits on the beast when competing.  Got a Micklem a few weeks ago now, tried him in the snaffle then popped in one of his stronger bits for jumping and he was an actual sod, popped the snaffle back in, went to our first competition and he was a dream to ride.


----------



## Hayleighm175 (4 August 2016)

Thanks all,  I have used the micklem bridle before with her but on the flat only.  She's in a happymouth snaffle for dressage and sj, but do think we'd need something stronger for xc. I'd rather have the stronger bit in and not have to pull than her be strong in her snaffle.

May have to give the micklem a miss for XC then? Can't think of a bit similar to the pelham/kimblewick without a curb to use xx


----------



## Annagain (4 August 2016)

Maybe think outside the box a bit and rather than going for something similar, try something different but that might still give you brakes. Maybe a Waterford, a gag of some sort (preferably with 2 reins but roundings will be ok if you're used to those with the Pelham) or something with rollers?


----------



## LovesCobs (5 August 2016)

I use the micklem with a universal bit and have a leather curb higher up (top ring of the bit) that the Pelham. It works for us


----------



## Hayleighm175 (28 August 2016)

annagain said:



			Maybe think outside the box a bit and rather than going for something similar, try something different but that might still give you brakes. Maybe a Waterford, a gag of some sort (preferably with 2 reins but roundings will be ok if you're used to those with the Pelham) or something with rollers?
		
Click to expand...

May try the Waterford snaffle?  Have tried universal/gags and she really hates them for some reason!


----------



## Passtheshampoo (28 August 2016)

Our very strong mare is now in a micklem with a Waterford loose ring and we have brakes at last


----------



## FfionWinnie (28 August 2016)

I used a kimblewick with my micklem xc schooling twice recently with no issues.  I may not have needed it but as I am coming back from serious injury I couldn't risk her pulling me in a snaffle. I use an elastic curb and it sat above the noseband strap/ neither interfered with the other.


----------



## Tnavas (28 August 2016)

Hayleighm175 said:



			May try the Waterford snaffle?  Have tried universal/gags and she really hates them for some reason!
		
Click to expand...

No - go for the MIcklem - it works really well - seen a good few horses improve - bitting up doesn't always work. Maybe you could borrow or hire one to see if it works.


----------



## kblanch0998 (26 August 2021)

Yes, you can use a Pelham bit with a Micklem bridle without any issues per HWI.


----------

